# Fisher Homesteader Plow



## Roy K (Feb 2, 2009)

I have a 2 year old Fisher Homesteader plow and I am having a problem with it going in the up position. I changed the oil and replaced the battery with an Optima Yellow top and also replaced the solenoid and I still have a problem now and then, the blade will rise slowly and after a while it works fine,then it starts all over again. I never know if I am going to get stuck somewhere unable to raise it to get home. This is driving me nuts. Last year I went to Fisher and they replaced the motor at $300.00. Any advice will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ProSeasons (Nov 30, 2000)

Does it angle left to right okay? My Boss did this and I switched out an angle valve with the up and down valve to see if there was a difference in performance.

There was and I went to purchase a new valve which fixed the problem, while subsequently throwing the old valve into our local scrapyard with quite a bit of force, I might add.


----------



## luv2plow (Jan 15, 2009)

*homestead rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!*

mineis also 2 years old , and 3 motors later i still have similar issues , but a new $200 motor seems to be the only remedy ! gl i'll keep reading for a better solution .?


----------



## rmartini27 (Dec 15, 2007)

i had a similar problem with a older fisher plow. it was a broken spring in the manifold. check my post plow problem out. if you need me to take some pictures for you. or explain anything send me a message ill be glad to help. the fisher guy said it was the motor or the pump but i took everything apart and found a broken poplet check valve. the part is thirty bucks so its worth a shot


----------



## luv2plow (Jan 15, 2009)

*thanks*

i will investigate this poplet ..


----------



## luv2plow (Jan 15, 2009)

*yo martini ,*



rmartini27;747371 said:


> i had a similar problem with a older fisher plow. it was a broken spring in the manifold. check my post plow problem out. if you need me to take some pictures for you. or explain anything send me a message ill be glad to help. the fisher guy said it was the motor or the pump but i took everything apart and found a broken poplet check valve. the part is thirty bucks so its worth a shot[/QUO was it Obvious to see that the valve was broken , martini ?


----------



## luv2plow (Jan 15, 2009)

*martini*

was it obvious to see the poplet was broken ,, ps. i tried to start my homesteader up today and it just 'click clicked ' until i tapped the lil motor lightly , then it ran like new again ...


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

I am not sure which motor is on the homesteader but one of these might help. Troubleshooting about half way down.

http://www.fishersnowplows.com/publications.asp?cat=36


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

luv2plow;752548 said:


> was it obvious to see the poplet was broken ,, ps. i tried to start my homesteader up today and it just 'click clicked ' until i tapped the lil motor lightly , then it ran like new again ...


Consider taking you existing motor to a local auto electrical re builder. Perhaps they can build you a "better mousetrap" then the Douglass Dynamic version.


----------



## Roy K (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks guys, I brought it back to the company that installed the new motor last year and really lucked out, it was still under warranty by 6 days so it was replaced at NO charge. Again thanks to all that replied.


----------



## Roy K (Feb 2, 2009)

*Homesteader Issues*

Thanks to all that replied to my question. I brought it back to the dealer that installed the motor last year and it was still under warranty by 6 days. NO CHARGE


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

Make sure that the heavy gauge ground wire is going directly to the negative battery terminal but with the motor issues you're having I'd seriously consider replacing the main power and ground cables with a heavier gauge and replacing the solenoid.


----------



## luv2plow (Jan 15, 2009)

*motor again ?*

i had my 4th motor replaced free of charge again , the dealer is very understanding , they showed me the brushes that were inside , and they were very worn-down , hardly contacting , after only 2-3 storms ,'' under-performing design ''is what they say is the culprit .. i am completely trouble free at the moment , works like new ,,


----------

